# Dooly County 2010



## mplank76 (Sep 14, 2010)

Has anyone been out and about in Dooly county this year yet?  I did some scouting a few weeks ago and put up my trail cam.  saw some young doe moving and a spike on the camera other than that pretty quiet.  Noticed hogs are roaming around in the fields too in the morning.


----------



## fireman401 (Oct 14, 2010)

You about ready to get started?  Been seeing a few does around in the late afternoon here and there.  Hogs moving toward water mostly.


----------



## Hunter22 (Oct 16, 2010)

Went bow huntin last weekend and only saw does. Got the trail cam and theres mainly does with alot of small bucks and one decent buck that was on there. I took a picture of it with my phone. I think I will let him go for another year if the idiot that has 6 acres behind us doesnt shoot him (he got cought for baiting last year 3 times). Its hard to let them get mature around our land because that guy shoots anything brown with 4 legs.


----------



## fireman401 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice one with a lot of potential.  Hopefully he will make it another year or two.  He will certainly be a shooter then for sure.  Good luck.


----------



## Hunter22 (Oct 17, 2010)

fireman402 said:


> Nice one with a lot of potential.  Hopefully he will make it another year or two.  He will certainly be a shooter then for sure.  Good luck.



Thanks, I hope he last. My 14 yr old nephew hasnt shot a buck yet and he started huntin when he was 9 but I wouldnt mind that being his first buck if he sees him. we had a nice 9 pt that was was letting go for at least a yr that I wanted him to shoot but every time I put him in the stand I saw him in the day before he would end up coming by me no matter where I was haha. We had at least 4 bucks from last yr that would be great this yr but havent seen a single one on the camera except this new buck we have never seen before. Hope he sticks around


----------



## Nothin but Fish (Nov 1, 2010)

Small bucks were chasing...lots of scrapes starting to show up...next week it's on...


----------



## mplank76 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, its been a while since i've been on here, I've only had a chance to go out twice so far this year, opening day rifle, and last sunday.  saw alot of does last sunday, took one right before dark.  Now its time to lay low and wait for the big daddy to come out.  I usually dont shoot does this early but heck no meat in the freezer and the ole lady was getting a little anxious! lol  anyways with this colder weather coming in it should be primetime!!!  good luck to you all!


----------



## cjoice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Nov 3*

Was out yesterday evening, got a nice 8 pt. He was giving a doe a good chase, she wasn't haven't. I did see a smaller buck giving chase also. I'm guessing full on Rut will be here with in a week or so. Good luck ya all!


----------



## fireman401 (Nov 5, 2010)

Say a small buck chasing a doe Wednesday at daybreak.  She wasn't in the mood yet.  Saw an almost-legal buck crossing the road near home as I was headed to another farm to hunt this afternoon.  I think things are going to pick up in the next week to ten days.


----------



## cjoice (Nov 8, 2010)

Wasn't able to get out this past weekend, anyone have any luck?


----------



## onthespot44 (Nov 8, 2010)

I shot a solid 10pt last night. Should score low 130's


----------



## cjoice (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats "ontheSpot44", thats a nice buck


----------



## rb_obsession (Nov 9, 2010)

was the buck chasin "on the spot"


----------



## onthespot44 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes he was, he looked like he was run ragged.  His face was bleeding and he had a big gouge from sparring.


----------



## fireman401 (Nov 10, 2010)

Good Dooly County Buck!  The rut is picking up around here.  Seeing much more movement.  Should be a good weekend!


----------



## mplank76 (Nov 14, 2010)

How was hunting this weekend?  I missed out, we had an ORI/operational readiness Inspection. and had to work all weekend, none the less its time for me to take leave and get back into the woods!!


----------



## cjoice (Nov 14, 2010)

only was able to get out Saturday morning, watched a small 8 pt and a 4 pt, nothing shootable, 5 does in the distance. Going to try to get out sometime this week.


----------



## tournament fisher (Nov 14, 2010)

its strange one day its on an the next day they are just looking dumb


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 17, 2010)

spent quite a bit of time on the lease this November.   I have seen lots of does....and smaller bucks.     I did not witness any chasing at all, until this last Monday.    Had a small 6 pt running a doe hard.   Hopefully Thanksgiving week will be great.   Wish the weather would be cooler, though.

Historically, Thanksgiving week has been great for the area where we hunt.    

Best of luck, guys!


----------



## Allen Waters (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanksgiving weekend ( Thursday thru Sunday ) will be the time to be in the Dooly woods. Shot 120's 10 point this morning. action is starting to pick up. seeing more bucks in the 110-120" range this week. will be good when the cold front hits next thurs-fri.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 29, 2010)

Yea, thats a nice 10pt my brother(onthespot44) shot back on the 7th. I was also there that weekend and saw lots of bucks and chasing. Thanksgiving week has almost always been the best rutting for us except this year. What was strange was we also saw way more deer sat-wed before Thanksgiving, and after the cold moved in, we saw nothing. It just dried up.


----------



## mplank76 (Nov 29, 2010)

I went out all day yesterday, saw a 6pt early in the morning just minding his own business, then around 10 or so i saw a big 8pt chasing a doe in the middle of a field.


----------



## mplank76 (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anyone seen or have any pictures of black bear down in dooly co?  I went out this morning and came across some decent and by decent i mean some pretty big bear tracks, just wondered how common they are in that part?  i know around oaky woods, and ocmulgee WMA they are pretty common.


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 3, 2010)

No pictures but have had sign in the last two years.  About 4 to 5 years ago a farmer near Pinehurst ran one out of a cotton field with a sprayer.  Bear went into a nearby hedge row and climbed a tree.  They got the Extension Agent to come up and verify it.  The agent described is to me as weighing about 280 to 300.  I would not doubt that we have young males trying to establish a home range in the area.


----------



## BCP Hunter (Dec 5, 2010)

We have got alot of pictures of bears the past 2 years. We've had 2 sightings this year from the stand. Here is one of the pictures from last year.


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 6, 2010)

What part of the county are yall in?  That looks to be a good sized one.


----------



## BCP Hunter (Dec 6, 2010)

We are off of Hwy 230 close to the Pulaski Line. Part of the old Red Hawk Plantation.


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 6, 2010)

That figures as a location for frequent bear sightings.  Kinda close to Ocmulgee River and Oaky Woods.  You likely have a resident population in that area.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 7, 2010)

Anybody been in the woods lately? If so, hows the deer movement?


----------



## BCP Hunter (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is 2 more pictures that were taken last week. The date and time is not correct.


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 7, 2010)

Madsnooker...too much work and a stinking head cold kept me in lately.  Haven't even been riding property in the afternoon either.  Me brother did say he saw several late Saturday or Sunday as he was checking some property.

Big Buck...I would hate to be going to one of my stands before good light and run in with that.  Adds a whole new facet to the hunting situation.


----------



## BCP Hunter (Dec 8, 2010)

Headed back to Dooly Friday afternoon. Is anybody seeing any deer? Last week only saw 1 doe.


----------



## mplank76 (Dec 8, 2010)

I had a buddy go down there today, he said he saw 1 spike still following a doe early in the am. I'm headed out tomorrow morning to see how things work.


----------



## BCP Hunter (Dec 12, 2010)

Hunted Friday evening and all day Saturday. Had 4 bucks chasing a doe in the am. Had a buck chasing a doe in the pm. It was a good weekend and alot of fun watching those 4 bucks fighting over the doe.


----------

